# 1966 Pontiac GTO - Transmission vaccum line placement



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I just put in a new edelbrock intake manifold and holley carburetor. I was wondering how and where do i screw the transmission vacuum line to?? On the original carb it screws into the base.....but on this new carb there isn't anywhere where it can screw into...Below is a picture of fitting on the line


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can use one of the 2 manifold ports just in front of the holley, the PCV valve can connect to the other. Google "Edelbrock vacuum fitting" to find the parts you need.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

So you're saying I can connect the transmission vacuum line to the intake manifold?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, the modulator needs manifold vacuum to operate properly.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

The line is metal and it won't reach


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

05GTO said:


> Yes, the modulator needs manifold vacuum to operate properly.


I want to make sure we are on the same page. That line goes to the carb or the intake?


----------

